# Classifieds > Testimonials >  Underground Reptiles, a alright seller

## Noah

I had purchased my handsome Strawberry Pineapple pacman frog from Underground reptiles, A beautiful variety of morphs and overall frogs not just Pacmans. Decently priced too ! (thankfully!!) But my Issue was with his arrival. Twelve hours in a Sysco sauce cup, No paper packaging or anything to shield him from the shaking and bumps on the 13 hour transit In a box four times the size of the cup. Very upset by that

My tip of advice would be to specify for your new bud to be safely packaged before transit and to ensure its protection !

https://undergroundreptiles.com/
(Based in FL)

----------

